# Würde Arma III laufen?



## XGreenXFire (8. März 2013)

*Würde Arma III laufen?*

Hallo Liebe Community ,

Zuerst einmal weiß ich garnicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist . Wenn es falsch ist tut es mir Leid , bitte verschieben 

Also ich würde mir liebend gerne ARMA III kaufen . Dort ist ja nun die Alpha spielbar. Als bisher glücklicher Spieler von ARMA II kann ich nicht darauf verzichten . Ich würde gerne wissen ob meine Hardware ausreicht um das Spiel überhaupt zum laufen zu bringen . Die Niedrigsten Einstellungen . Das ist mir egal hauptsächlich will ich wissen ob ich es auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen kann . Mit ARMA II hatte ich keine Probleme es noch höher zu schrauben .Also hier mein NOTEBOOK :

Intel Core i5 430m 2.26ghz 2 Kerne 
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 512 MB
 Acer Aspire 7740G Mainbord 
4 GB DDr3
 RAM 500 GB HDD 
Windows 7 64 BIT



Ich hoffe auf schnelle und gute Antworten ! 

Danke


----------



## Evil77 (9. März 2013)

Bei mir läufts nur mit 20 FPS im MP (teilweise mit FPS-Einbrüchen auf 5FPS)
und 30-35 FPS im SP bei niederigen/mittleren Einstellungen! *


Prozessor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @  2.83GHz 

8,00 GB 

Grafik NVIDIA GeForce GTX 295*


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2013)

XGreenXFire schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community ,
> 
> Zuerst einmal weiß ich garnicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist . Wenn es falsch ist tut es mir Leid , bitte verschieben
> 
> ...


 Die Grafikkarte ist hal schon extrem schwach. Kennst Du denn die Anforderungen für Arma III bzw. weißt, mit welchen Grafikkarten es normal laufen würde?


----------



## XGreenXFire (11. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist hal schon extrem schwach. Kennst Du denn die Anforderungen für Arma III bzw. weißt, mit welchen Grafikkarten es normal laufen würde?


 
Ja . Folgende :

Minimum:

OS:Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7 SP1
Processor:Intel Dual-Core 2.4 GHz or AMD Dual-Core Athlon 2.5 GHz
Memory:2 GB RAM
Graphics:NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT or AMD Radeon HD 3830 or Intel HD Graphics 4000 with 512 MB VRAM
DirectX®:10
Hard Drive:10 GB HD space
SoundirectX®-compatible




Ich weiß nicht ob das reicht . Weil wie gesagt mir ist des egal ich spiele gerne auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen .
Arma II forderte ja auch ziemlich viel , und es läuft super auch wenn ich die Grafik höher Stelle 

Leider kenne ich ja keine Optionen Aufzurüsten bis ich meinen PC habe .


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2013)

Ich füchte das wird nix. Deine AMD 5470 liegt weit unterhalb einer mobilen Nvidia 8600 / 9600 GT, und die ist wiederum schon viel langsamer als eine Desktop Nvidia 8800 GT, die als Minimum verlangt wird. 

Kannst Du das vlt irgendwie ausprobieren? Gibt es ne Demo, oder einen Kumpel, dessen Spiel du testweise bei Dir installieren kannst?


----------



## XGreenXFire (24. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich füchte das wird nix. Deine AMD 5470 liegt weit unterhalb einer mobilen Nvidia 8600 / 9600 GT, und die ist wiederum schon viel langsamer als eine Desktop Nvidia 8800 GT, die als Minimum verlangt wird.
> 
> Kannst Du das vlt irgendwie ausprobieren? Gibt es ne Demo, oder einen Kumpel, dessen Spiel du testweise bei Dir installieren kannst?



Ja ich habe einen Lite Key bekommen . Es läuft zwar ABER in Missionen hab ich kleine Fps Einbrüche . Also wird das denke ich nicht's .
Schade das Spiel würde ich zu gerne spielen .
Dann muss ich wohl auf meinen neuen Pc warten 
Danke für deine Hilfe .


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. März 2013)

Das war schon immer so. Wenn man ArmA wirklich gut spielen will, dann braucht man einen guten PC. 
Ist ja auch irgendwie verständlich, weil da viel mehr "berechnet" werden muss als bei einem ganz normalen Shooter.
Die KI bewegt sich z.B. selbständig in diesem Terrain, gibt sich taktische Anweisungen, hat es wesentlich schwieriger sich zu orientieren, als bei einem linearen Shooter. Das ist alles viel aufwendiger. Hinzu kommt noch die große Sichtweite zum Beispiel.


----------

